# Instinctive compound ( off the shelf )



## archer_nm

*Instinctive compound*

I have a question and a comment for your ? Why do you want to shoot a compound off the shelf?? The comment is you will be to far below center of the riser and will hurt the performance of the bow. Unless you build up the shelf to the plunger holes with something. Whats wrong with using a rest??


----------



## Limey

I would never shoot a compound off the shelf.

Trad bows shelf are often rounded to minimise arrow contact with the shelf compunds have large flat shelf. Also the geometry of compounds are designed to shoot from a raised rest.

You will need enoug height above the shelf to avoid feather or vane contact that will take you very near the height of the button hole.


----------



## arrowshooters

Most all modern day compounds are designed for 360 degree clearance for fletching and broadheads. In order to acomplish what you want, you will need to build up the area above the shelf and inboard from the riser as archer_nm said. You're way better off getting an NAP Center Rest or something like that. Very user freindly.


----------



## fusiontrix

Why not just shoot barebow? As in a plunger and flipper style rest?


----------



## mitchell

I've shot recurves for a pretty long while, so I can understand his thoughts. If virtually all you've ever done is the long bow/recurve, you tend to think that a shelf set up is much more hunter friendly. And for quick shots, it probably does have some advantage. However, for most of us, the real need for quick shots like that is pretty rare.

But as has been said, the compounds are just not designed to accomodate a shelf set up. And if you take the plunge and try one of the NAP flipper type resets, you will find that you can load and shoot an arrow quickly enough. And they are sufficiently hunter friendly, at least for me, once you learn how to set them up.


----------



## mick uk

OK thanks for the replies.
Nap it is
The reason i wanted to try off the shelf is i like to get my arrow real close to my hand and cant my bow, i just thought an older mag riser compound with long recurve limbs would be more suitable than my Con3.
Anyhow i'll stick with the NAP idea for now, thanks again.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

FYI I have rigged *thousands* of compounds up to shoot off the shelf !! This is a common bowfishing setup and ( when setup properly ) shot GREAT ! Matter of fact moving the arrow closer to the top of the bow hand improves the natural line of sight aim ( much the same as a recurve ) 

Now with that said I realise that bowfishing arrows are shot with no fletching and am out saying that anyone can simply throw any arrow down on the shelf with out some sort of shimmed out side plate or groved shelf to give some guidence and center shot ! What I am saying is it is VERY possible to do and you'd be supprised what you can make out of epoxy puddy ! :wink:


----------



## mitchell

*Sully,*

Any way you could post a picture of a rest set up? I'd be curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## biblethumpncop

Fred Asbell shows how to set up a compound for shooting off the shelf in his book INSTINCTIVE SHOOTING II. He used a fast flight Hoyt Provantage with a cut out riser. The method was crude but effective. I would think that if you had access to blocks of nylon, you could shape a shelf and side piece and double back tape it in place to see if it works for you. If it doesn't, then pull it off. If it works, then glue it on. 

My dad had an old Black Widow HF1225 metal riser recurve that he did something similar to so that he could shoot off the shelf. Good luck.


----------



## Manhunter50

*Agreed...*

I agree with the above, the geometry of modern compounds is not suitable for shooting off the shelf. I shot traditional, but not exclusively, for quite awhile; I just don't have the time to stay proficient these days. A guy I hunted elk with in NM shot instinctive compound barebow and was a phenomenal shooter, but, like traditional archery, it takes practice to become and remain proficient.

I would recommend the installation of a pretty basic, simple rest like a springie, NAP flipper, or something of that type and that you shoot barebow instinctive, as opposed to some of the barebow shooters that gap or string walk. It's the same basic principle, just using a different tool. Best of luck!


----------



## BOHO

I've been shooting my whisker biscuit with fingers. I have been getting god arrow flight and for hunting purposes, you just can't beat a biscuit. Also the top of the biscuit really cuts down on spacing for a gap shooter. Just a thought.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

Hollowpoint shoots barebow with a NAP flipper and has a triple RH to show..;

His bow was (is?) a Martin RazorX.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

*Off the shelf pics !*

Sorry Mitchell it took me awhile to get a bow down and take the pics 


Here are the bowfishing style rest that is VERY COMMON on compound bows and shoot GREAT ! 

I have set up some shoot off the shelf compounds for hunting arrows by building out the side of the sight window and useing either leather or a carpet on the shelf and they work great !


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

The bow is a Oneida Osprey


----------



## jerrytee

How about modifying a wisker biscuit cut some of the bristles so its just half round.


----------



## mitchell

Cool pics Sully. Man you just never quit learning. This internet is a cool thing.

Now that I think of it, I do know a guy (Bob Gordon) who converts old compound risers to shoot olympic style limbs. And he did a conversion sort of like yours so he could shoot off the shelf in 3D shoots that will not allow elevated rests.


----------



## WoolyWelsh

Manhunter50 said:


> I agree with the above, the geometry of modern compounds is not suitable for shooting off the shelf....QUOTE]
> 
> Could you define "modern" compounds and their geometry? I have an old (1990?) eccentric wheel Browning Coyote. The wheels have an angled slot that the steel cables ride in. At brace height, these cables are temporarily offset to the right of the bowstring. There is no cable guard rod projecting from the belly. The arrow rests on the shelf, about an inch & a half below the plunger hole, and is inline with the string travel.
> 
> I've shot this bow fairly well off the shelf, but I'm wondering if I've "retrained' myself in error, due to not shooting this bow within it's original correct geometry, i.e., elevated rest & plunger.
> 
> Is the geometry of this older bow different from today's compounds? Just curious.


----------



## mick uk

Now that was my point when i started the thread, about the older, longer recurve limb bows.
I realise my Con3 won't be suitable, i just thought that maybe there was an alternative.


----------



## warped Arrow

to throw a lil fuel on the fire so to speak......

I shoot a Bear Black Bear Compound. With a rest it is a "bear" to shoot. Take ther rest off, add a bit of Industrial strength Velcro(rug) and its a dream to shoot. I shoot fingers/tab, 3 under, 2117's, and love it. Seems like a few of the older bows are very capable of shooting off the shelf.


----------

